# Colnago Sourcing Composite Bikes From Giant Taiwan



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

From an article on bicycleretailer.com website:

http://www.bicycleretailer.com/bicy...article_display.jsp?vnu_content_id=1000998412

JULY 27, 2005 -- TACHIA, Taiwan (BRAIN)—Giant Manufacturing's Taiwan factory will be making carbon fiber bikes for Colnago. The China Economic News Service reported the deal, which Giant USA confirmed yesterday.

"Yes, indeed, we will start producing Colnago bikes in our C-Tech carbon construction facility in Taiwan, where we build all our carbon fiber bikes," said Andrew Juskaitis, communications manager for Giant’s U.S. subsidiary. He added that he did not yet have details on what level of models Giant will build for the venerable Italian brand.

To the best of his knowledge, this is the first time Giant has produced carbon fiber bikes for another brand, although Giant has a long history of making aluminum frames for other companies, Juskaitis said.

China Economic News Service (CENS) reported that Giant will begin delivering bikes to Colnago in the second half of this year. Hsu Li-chun, a special assistant in Giant's administration, confirmed that the contract is in place and also squelched rumors that Giant has acquired a controlling interest in Colnago, CENS reported.

Earlier this year, Colnago announced it would begin sourcing aluminum frames in Taiwan for its mid-level European markets.

For additional details, read the August 15 issue of Bicycle Retailer and Industry News.


----------



## gophilip (Apr 23, 2005)

is this good news or bad?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Good news for Giant(improves their quality image), bad news for Colnago ( degrades their quality image). It will be interesting to see how they price the "Tainago's".


----------



## gophilip (Apr 23, 2005)

hmmm

But from a consumer's perspective, 

do i go out & buy the last piece of italian made carbon colnago or should i trust the colnago management team decision that giant could do a better job at building the next generation carbon colnago?


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

I spoke to Juskaitis once when he worked for Velo-News, he was already then the biggest jerk around and couldn't get any fact straight. I therefore truly doubt that there is any truth whatsoever to the 'news' about Giant making carbon fiber bikes for Colnago. I would even be willing to bet Juskaitis my own personal Colnago against any piece of c**p Giant he wants on it not being true. The timing of the announcement is also very suspect as anybody who has ever dealt with Italian companies will tell you that virtually all Italian companies are now closed for summer vacations, including Colnago! So why would the announcement take place now? It sounds more likely that Giant is trying desperately to further leverage the fact that Colnago will have some for them low-level aluminum bikes made by Giant: Colnago has openly announced as much.


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

I really couldn't care less if the story is true or not, but seeing the slight panic and denial among Colnago purists is amusing.


----------



## Americano_a_Roma (Feb 10, 2005)

According to my local Colnago dealer (I'm located in Rome), Colnago is outsourcing some of its mid-range CF/alu frames; these would be on par with the Mix frame currently in production, I think. These bikes spec'd with full Ultregra are priced around 2,200 euros, so pretty competitive from a price perspective. As far as anyone has said thus far, the C-50, E1 and other all-carbon frames will continue to be made in Italy, presumably in collaboration with Ferrari et al. 

What I don't understand about Ernesto's decision to outsource some bikes to Asia is, why? Of course labor is cheaper, so it makes sense if he wants to sell more mid-range bikes, but it seems like Colango is so well known making top of the line stuff (and therefore has no problem selling C-50 frames for 4k+) that they stand to lose more by "diluting the brand" than they stand to gain in profits.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Americano_a_Roma said:


> According to my local Colnago dealer (I'm located in Rome), Colnago is outsourcing some of its mid-range CF/alu frames; these would be on par with the Mix frame currently in production, I think. These bikes spec'd with full Ultregra are priced around 2,200 euros, so pretty competitive from a price perspective. As far as anyone has said thus far, the C-50, E1 and other all-carbon frames will continue to be made in Italy, presumably in collaboration with Ferrari et al.
> 
> What I don't understand about Ernesto's decision to outsource some bikes to Asia is, why? Of course labor is cheaper, so it makes sense if he wants to sell more mid-range bikes, but it seems like Colango is so well known making top of the line stuff (and therefore has no problem selling C-50 frames for 4k+) that they stand to lose more by "diluting the brand" than they stand to gain in profits.


Seems to me that it would have been better to set up a separate brand that everybody knows is a Colnago a la Opera or Dino. - TF


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

dnalsaam said:


> I spoke to Juskaitis once when he worked for Velo-News, he was already then the biggest jerk around and couldn't get any fact straight. I therefore truly doubt that there is any truth whatsoever to the 'news' about Giant making carbon fiber bikes for Colnago. I would even be willing to bet Juskaitis my own personal Colnago against any piece of c**p Giant he wants on it not being true. The timing of the announcement is also very suspect as anybody who has ever dealt with Italian companies will tell you that virtually all Italian companies are now closed for summer vacations, including Colnago! So why would the announcement take place now? It sounds more likely that Giant is trying desperately to further leverage the fact that Colnago will have some for them low-level aluminum bikes made by Giant: Colnago has openly announced as much.


Dude....it's old news from March:

http://www.bikebiz.co.uk/daily-news/article.php?id=5294
http://www.bikebiz.co.uk/daily-news/article.php?id=5364


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*Brand confusion*



TurboTurtle said:


> Seems to me that it would have been better to set up a separate brand that everybody knows is a Colnago a la Opera or Dino. - TF


But the odd thing about the Opera brand (not to be confused with the Opera Bike, a steel frame also made by Pinarello) is that it is the high end CF bike made (glued together) by Pinarello at their factory. Thus the Dogma like price. The lower priced F4:13, which actually bears the brand name, is the one that is made by "another factory". Pretty confusing all around.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

BRAIN has removed the article from their website, which I take means that they have been informed that there is no truth to it. I wonder how long before they also print an official retraction. Too bad Juskaitis didn't take me up on my proposed bet, I could then use the Giant for the local bike toss contest.

Colnago has announced previously that he will have two low end all aluminum bikes made by Giant. These will only be for sale in Europe and Asia. That is old news, all the rest about Carbon fiber bikes/frames is nonsense.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Read. .*



dnalsaam said:


> These will only be for sale in Europe and Asia. That is old news, all the rest about Carbon fiber bikes/frames is nonsense.


Seems like the thread starter is just trying to stir the pot. It's common knowledge that the C50, E1, Dream, and the others way up the food chain, will all still be made in Italy.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

KATZRKOL said:


> Seems like the thread starter is just trying to stir the pot. It's common knowledge that the C50, E1, Dream, and the others way up the food chain, will all still be made in Italy.


and really...aslong as the QC is there who cares where they are made. If it's a good bike then it's a good bike regardless whether it comes from Italy or Mexico.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> and really...aslong as the QC is there who cares where they are made. If it's a good bike then it's a good bike regardless whether it comes from Italy or Mexico.


Because you pay an extra $2k for the Name and "Italian Craftmanship". - TF


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*In TheoryOnly. .*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> and really...aslong as the QC is there who cares where they are made. If it's a good bike then it's a good bike regardless whether it comes from Italy or Mexico.


I worked for Volvo Penta a while back, we had wiring harnesses assembled in Mexico, they were **** and engineers had to fly down ALL the time to get stuff fixed. Another example, MKIV model Volkswagens made in Mexico. .**** quality, and hurt VW badly. One made in Germany top notch.


----------

